# Any good deals on the EOS M?



## zoidibear (Sep 26, 2013)

Hey guys!

I'm currently looking for a decent deal on the Canon EOS-M (and the lens adaptor).
Amazon seems to be pretty pricey. Do you guys have any tips? 

Thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 26, 2013)

http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/03946/Canon-EOS-M-with-18-55mm-IS-STM-Kit-price.html
http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/03940/Canon-EOS-M-with-22mm-Kit-Black-price.html
http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/03947/Canon-EOS-M-with-22mm-and-90EX-Kit-price.html
http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/03945/Canon-EF-M-Lens-Adapter-Kit-for-EFEF-S-Lenses-price.html


----------

